# Finally took the plunge....



## adeptr (Mar 21, 2009)

I've been thinking for quite a while now whether to open up a store front on the ETSY website. I have two websites that require a good bit of my time and didn't know whether another commitment was going to be good for my soul.

Well, after thinking long and hard about the committment and having made a few things that were just laying around the shop and the house, I've decided it was about time to try and move some of this stuff along. So…....I bit the bullet and opened up the new store front last week at: http://www.etsy.com/shop/OlDavesWoodshop

I just started out on the store with with five boxes that I have made in the past few months and one of them sold on the second day. We'll have to wait and see if there is success to be had on this site. I intend to put up a few more things, but I want to get behind the scenes and see if I can build the traffic to this new site first. I have learned from building my two personal websites that traffic is everything.

Have any of you taken this plunge and been on ETSY for any length of time? What kind of successes have you had, if any?


----------



## DustyNewt (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi Dave,

I have been selling on Etsy for 4 years now, HERE. And while it is not time to quit my day job now, it is getting close. I also sell on Ebay, Zibbet and ArtFire, but Etsy is my primary sales source, I even linked it to my website because my host doesn't allow PayPal buttons. Etsy's fees are reasonable, the site is well organized and the clientele is very positive.

Sales have doubled each year that I have been on Etsy.

I directly email my customers when I ship their order. This leads to repeat sales, directly to me, avoiding sales fees. I just send a PayPal invoice for them to make their purchase and pay that fee.

I favorited your shop. Your boxes are wonderful. Good Luck!


----------



## John1 (Aug 3, 2008)

Dave,
Nice website and good luck. Everything I build is either furniture, cabinets or built-ins so online sales are kind of out of the question for me. I just go by word of mouth and have a portfolio book of photos that I pass around to anyone who has the least bit of interest even if they have no need or interest in getting me to do something for them. They eventually pass the word and a job comes out of it. I also use the photo gallery here on LJ's to show interested parties my portfolio via e-mail. 
Your boxes are beautiful - you do very nice work. Good luck to you


----------



## Bobsboxes (Feb 8, 2011)

Dave, great site and good looking boxes. Wishing you much success.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Dave, nice shop.. and congrats on the sale… I put one board up in Sept last year… and did nothing more….. got a commission order for one like it but twice as big… and twice the price…[just this week]
that galvanised me into listing some other pieces…have 22 now… lots of traffic … no more sales yet…. but here's hoping.

This is my store

My wife also has a shop to sell owl hats…


----------



## OllieOh (Jan 25, 2012)

Congrats on your sale!

I've been an Etsy seller for about 3 years and it definitely has been lucrative for our family. I no longer work outside the home because of Etsy.
The key to Etsy is having great pictures, relevant key words, and driving traffic to your shop. Being featured on the front page of Etsy is great for sales for making and being in treasuries is really important.


----------

